# Fitness Industry Jobs in KL



## Minivan

Hey guys am looking to move to KL with Property position in March and my wife is looking for work in the fitness industry. She is fully loaded in Les Mills and Pilates currently working in a Management role.
What opportunities are there in KL?


----------



## fredcheong

She can browse around at jobstreet.com.my and jobsdB.com.my
You can try fitness first or celebrity fitness website if they have vacancy.


----------



## lorgnette

If she arrives with a dependent pass, she could apply to work part time as a personal trainer with her experience and credentials.


----------



## Minivan

Sounds good is there a market for PT in KL through the gyms or privately? She has 15 years experience and is very good at what she does.


----------



## lorgnette

Was she a PT?
If so, recommend that she plan ahead-collects an impressive portfolio of letter of recommendations/references printed on their corporate/personal letterheads from her previous and current clients with contacts too. Prepare a questionaire e.g., length of service, progress of improvement in musculature, working with elders, children etc and include this list with the LoR.

Portfolio helps since your wife do not have a support organization in KL.
It helps if she puts an ad in the papers or approach agencies and clients ask for references.

have I missed anything?


----------



## Minivan

Covered off very nicely thank you as all that makes perfect sense.
I suppose l was keen to know if Les Mills and the Pilates market were strong in KL.
She has private and Local Government experience and l am keen to know if women have as strong an opportunity to work in Malaysia as they do here in Australia? It would be hard for her to leave a well paid job if opportunities are limited.


----------



## lorgnette

_She has private and Local Government experience and l am keen to know if women have as strong an opportunity to work in Malaysia as they do here in Australia? 
_
Yes, she sounds outstanding and efficient in her job. Does she really want to leave after earning these credentials and acknowledgements from her peers and clients? 

_It would be hard for her to leave a well paid job if opportunities are limited_
Yes, it will appear so- since pay and currency exchange rate will pare her income considerably lower. It will be a tough decision. However discarding the lesser income, working with Malaysian and Asian counterparts might be an equally challenging occupation as substitute for her too.

Good luck with your move!


----------



## eric82

Try call fitwork at petaling jaya. Heard that they are looking for experience fitness coach


----------

